

Help me get my app to Top 100 and I'll donate my $1000 ad budget to Red Cross. - precip1ce
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/city-of-blood-rpg/id881776096?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
precip1ce
OP here. I didn't want to blow my app advertising budget on spammy ads,
instead I wanted to give it to a worthy charity. So here's my deal to you HN!
Help me get this app within rank 100 by downloading it and/or reviewing it. If
I reach my goal, I promise I will donate $1000 USD to the Red Cross
foundation. That's the deal, and I'm a man of my word.

Here's the link btw [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/city-of-blood-
rpg/id88177609...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/city-of-blood-
rpg/id881776096?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

About the game itself, it's a simple text-RPG similar with some spy-strategy
action similar to the "007 / Mission Impossible / Grand Theft Auto / Jason
Bourne" style. The story gets pretty deep, and I'd estimate the game would
take 2-3 weeks to complete. It is FREE and although there are in-app
purchases, they are by no means necessary to complete the game. I poured my
heart into making this game and I think it's pretty fun, so I hope you have a
blast with it.

Cheers!

